# Online Marketing Help



## TSHIRTHUB (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been selling online for about 7 months. Through the startup period I've added various online marketing tools such as: 

Google, Yahoo Search Marketing, Froogle, Shopzilla, Shopping.com & Yahoo Product Submit (Yahoo Shopping/Overture).

These are all generating sales, but barely enough to justify the cost. Other than shopping websites and pay-per-click what are other t-shirt companies using to generate sales?

This is a second job for me - so I don't have alot of time to physically sell to retail stores or go to tradeshows during regular business hours. would like for my online advertising to do that legwork for me.

How about Adbrite? or Ebay? This is a broad topic - anything you can offer would be great! 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> These are all generating sales, but barely enough to justify the cost.


The cost of the advertising, or the cost of running your store?

Other avenues you could try are newsletter advertising (to established opt-in newsletters...not spam). 

You could also try link getting links from related (but not competitor) sites. Like if you have a polish t-shirt, try getting a link from a polish blog or polish site/community. Maybe offer to advertise on their site, sponsor their page, give them a free t-shirt for a contest, etc.

There's another good thread here in the forums about using ebay for t-shirt marketing here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1232&highlight=traffic

You could also try local and offline advertising in places you think your target market might see the ads.


----------



## TSHIRTHUB (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Rodney, 

I'm referring to the return on the advertising barely covering the cost. There's alot I can do to make these successful (optimizing my keywords, etc). 

Has anyone ever used Adbrite? Seems like an interesting product.


----------



## Naddy (Jul 6, 2007)

Adbrite does look interesting, but have no idea about it :-s


----------

